# RIP Jadis my adf :(



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I woke up this morning and found my adf, Jadis dead. He was a great frog and he would sing and come to the front of his cage when I passed by. I had him for 3 years and took good care of him so I don't know why he died. I loved him a lot and I feel so sad now that he's gone. I cried for half the day in school and I just feel terrible. Good-bye, Jadis, you were the best adf ever! :BIGweepy:


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

It's hard when you lose one you love.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the support. Sorry for your loss of Ninja too.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about Jadis. It sounds like he was one special froggie


----------

